# Why Me?????



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

It seems like I'm ALWAYS posting my furkids episodes - am I the only one who goes through this "crap"??????

& I really do mean "crap". :uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:

On Monday morning @ 3:00 am, BIGDAWG gets up to head to work so he lets Nyg, Razz & May outside & then they come back to bed with me.

My alarm goes off @ 6:30 am & our day starts. I head out to the kitchen to get the caffeine started & breakfast for the furkids.

There is a BIG pile of very loose stool in the middle of the kitchen. :doh::doh::yuck::yuck: I clean up the mess on the ceramic tile & on with my day! Yeah right!!!!! I take my tea into the living room and there is another pile :doh: but this time on the area rug. I head to get cleaning supplies & I see another pile on the cream coloured shag area rug in the living room:doh::doh::doh::yuck::yuck::yuck:. 

My suspect - May as she has a bit of poop on her butt!

Yes, I do it it ALL cleaned up, get dressed & head to work but not before putting Razz & May into their kennels.

I put in a full days work & am absolutely exhausted. I walk into the house & :yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck: THAT SMELL!!!!!!! You all know "that smell" as there is nothing quite like it - you know that there is a mess somewhere in the house. 

I let the furkids out of their kennels but it's NOT May! Her kennel is clean. I walk into the family room - I find it! I head upstairs to get cleaning supplies but notice that there is a "trail" all the way up both sets of stairs:doh::doh: This continues into the kitchen, down the hallway, into all (3) bedrooms, out into the living room but the worst mess is in the dining room on the cream, shag area rug. Nygel has panicked & run through the house and then ran around the dining room table while "spewing crap!!!!!" It was on the furniture and the walls as well:doh::doh::doh:

Yes, I know it's Nyg just from the guilty but "Sorry, Mom, but I couldn't help it" look on his face. 

So, guess what I did on Monday night??????? Yes, I quickly ran out & rented a carpet cleaner & cleaned ALL the rugs in the house. I finally finished around 11:30 pm and was absolutely exhausted. 

I have absolutely no idea why Nyg's intestines were acting up but decided that I'd give him some Pepto Bismal to settle things down - you know that brilliant pink liquid gunk!!!!!

Nyg is normally excellent to take any meds so I had him sit, lifted his head, opened his mouth and poured the pink liquid in. Razz & May had to be nosy & were right there as well. Nyg didn't like it at all & not only spewed the liquid in his mouth out but hit the bottle in my hand and sent it FLYING. I now have pink gunk all over the kitchen floor, walls, cabinets, appliances, furniture AND all (3) dogs!!!!!!!!! 

:--appalled::--appalled:

...... I'm still finding pink splashes even though I thought I'd cleaned EVERYTHING.

Final note: I don't know what caused the problem with Nyg but he's feeling fine now. My house is now CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!

Does this only happen to me???????


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh I know this story.

last year Noah had this explosion of the poops. Hit all three levels of the townhouse, the worst were the stairs. You can tell he tried to get tot he door...but we were not around to let him out. He hit the walls on the way down. poop on the walls where his but hitt in the mass zoom to get to the door. (our stairs turn so they tend to jump to landings, and turn...when you got to go sometimes you hit the wall as you turn) It was like a mass crime scene with poop.

My house was a mess, and poor noey was so upset. But in the end it was ok as long as he was. I could not believe that much poop could come out of one dog.

I cried...carpet, walls, all three floors, the smell .....and all this after a long day at work. I cried because poor Noah had to be stressed all day with this mess..... : ( poor guy


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

No, I woke up to the same thing. As I tiptoed down the hallway, so as not to step in any of the trail, to examine the rest of the damage, I stood in the middle of my kitchen/living room area and was trying to decide whether to start cleaning or just light a match and leave. I ended up cleaning, throwing away throw rugs, (now I know why they call them that) steam cleaning all the rest of the carpets, washing walls, floors, the base to the kitchen table and chairs and putting Abbie in a crate. I ended up having to take her to the vet. It got pretty serious. We almost lost her. You really can't get mad when they are that sick.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Bless your Heart....you had a busy night cleaning! I feel bad for you! 
Glad Nyg is doing better! :wavey:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww!!! What a crappy day - no pun intended! At least your carpets are spotless now  ... 

Glad Nyg is feeling better today!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

You do seem to have a rough time of it. I can't remember what happened last week, but I do remember a long post of a whole day's worth of antics from your crew! 

Gus threw up this morning at 4:32 am. He threw up once at the foot of the bed and once downstairs on his way out the door. So I spent the time cleaning up the mess upstairs, making sure the mess was up soaked up out of the carpet. I even sprayed some air freshener on it because it smelled so bad. When I went downstairs this morning to feed them, there was a big yellow spot on the carpet where my husband failed to do the same--I guess he just thought getting the actual chunks was the most important. 

You're stronger than me! I'm not sure I could take a whole house worth of poo cleaning! I'd probably do what goldhaven said and just light a match and get out


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like you've had your work cut out for you.

And no, it's not just you. We had that problem with Gunner for a little while, before his EPI was diagnosed. He just couldn't help it. It wasn't bad during the day, because I'm home with him and could usually get him outside in time, but overnight was a different story. The smell would hit me the minute I woke up, before I even opened my eyes, and I knew I was in for a fun morning. You're just not livin' until you've cleaned up explosive diarrhea at 5 am! 

Glad Nyg is feeling better!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Gwen, now that I'm done laughing...hugs to you! My one puppy peeing on the floor doesn't seem so bad. I hope today is better.


----------

